# Mike Burrows Giant wheels



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

Has anybody spent some time on these wheels? The ones with the carbon hubs, giant carbon spokes on the rigida rims. Is there any way to repair those spokes if they break? They haven't made the wheels for years and I was just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Had 'em*



daneil said:


> Has anybody spent some time on these wheels? The ones with the carbon hubs, giant carbon spokes on the rigida rims. Is there any way to repair those spokes if they break? They haven't made the wheels for years and I was just wondering. Thanks.



They were good for one thing, attention. 

They were heavy (don't remember the exact weight, just remember my 3X open pro's weighed less) and difficult to get spokes for even when they were new. A couple of years ago Giant dealers could still get them, just took a month or so and were $15.00 per.

However, after 1,200 miles or so, they never needed any repairs. If the price is right, go ahead and ride em for training wheels until they die.


----------



## Mudman (Jul 17, 2002)

By today's standards you can find much better wheels - lighter and more durable. If the spokes were broken my force (crash, objects thru spokes) I would pass. Think the amount of stress the rim/hub endured to break mutiple spokes.


----------

